# computer hangs when  uploading photos



## tucson bbq fan (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm using IE version 10.  I just joined several days ago and am consistently having problems uploading photos to a message.

I click on the photo icon, browse to the correct photo on my hard drive, the little bar on top shows uploading photo 1 of 1 and goes all the way to the right.  I then click on submit, and it changes to "wait a moment" and sits there forever.  I let it sit for a couple of hours just to be sure.  I cannot cancel it either.  I have to refresh the page and lose all the text I already typed in.

Is there some setting in IE I need to make to resolve this?

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 3, 2013)

Tucon, I'm having the same problem... I'll see if I can get some help from some of our Computer Guru's out there...


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 3, 2013)

I just hit submit and it pushes it through...yes it is screwy though.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 4, 2013)

Try clearing out your cookies, temporary internet files, and cache using the Internet Explorer tools, then give it another try.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jul 6, 2013)

I tried that - thanks, but no luck.

I have found if I shrink my photos from their raw size (about 2MB) to 500-600Kb, then I can load a single photo at a time.  If I try to load 2 or more, it hangs and goes into the "just a moment" mode.  To load a second, I have to preview (to save the stuff I have put in), then refresh my browser window, then I can load a second single image.  I've got very good bandwidth and have not had these kinds of problems on any other sites, so I am at a loss as to what is causing this problem here.

Any other thoughts or suggestions are welcome.

- Dave


----------



## wncrick (Jul 7, 2013)

funny, I just came here to post the exact same problem, looks like you beat me to it


----------



## wncrick (Jul 7, 2013)

Just a little more info in case it helps, In my case it does not matter if I am uploading a file or simply attempting to link to one uploaded to a pic hosting site.  Once the "freeze" happens my only choice is to close the browser window as the cancel button ceases to function at that point as well.  Not trying to hijack your thread tuscon, just adding a little more info to it in case it helps.  The only thing I haven't done is run a java update...any thoughts on that?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 7, 2013)

A lot of people have been having problems on here using IE especially uploading pictures. The host for this site, Huddler, is aware of the problems and is trying to resolve them.
Google Chrome and Firefox have not had hardly any problems on here.


----------



## wncrick (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info, np using chrome to upload

Rick


----------

